
New Stripe API Reference - edwinwee
https://stripe.com/docs/api
======
neovive
I love the new updates. As Stripe is such a developer-driven service, the docs
are such a critical part of the experience. Stripe doc updates seem to set the
standard for API documentation across the web and it's great to see them
investing in the docs and raising the bar once again.

------
grouseway
Nice work.

I feel like APIs often accept form encoding solely because it allows you to
show curl examples. However since nested objects don't always flatten nicely
you end up with a special syntax or do not allow nesting at all.

In this case you can't update an invoice and it's line items at once - which
seems a little odd to me. It would be the most convenient thing to do from the
API consumers perspective - which is what APIs should aim for.

~~~
rattray
Thanks! It was fun to work on.

Yeah, that can be frustrating. We allow this in some places, but not others,
because it can get tricky in edge cases such as when the order of objects is
changed.

We do want to accept json-encoded input in addition to form-encoded input
(json is nice!), though in this case the encoding isn't the limiting factor.

